# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار باسم الكربلائي ( انت ثاري) في حسينية القصاب بالكويت

## دموع الاكرف.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

اقدم لكم اصدار انت ثاري للملا باسم الكربلائي في حسينية القصاب لهذا العام  

 


1-آه يشبول المنايا: 


2-أنت وعدي: 


3-يامظلوم: 


4-نجري الدمع: 


5-انا المقتول في الطف: 


6-أنت ثاري وثار الله: 

>
>
تحياااااتي

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

مشكورين على التفاعل الرهيب 
هههههههههه

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووو خيتوو
جزاك الله خيراً
تحياتي

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

مشكورة على المرور

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوووره اختي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكوره حبيبتي وماقصرتي
ويعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------

